# Drop Tine MONSTER!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats to OGF member "GOT ONE" who checked in this big bruiser today at the Gander Mountain in Twinsburg. If I remember correctly, he netted 176 B&C. I was there with my kids and he was all smiles when he asked the clerk to check him in... Can you blame him?!? Congrats on the big buck of a lifetime!!! I had to take a couple cell phone pix... Here they are.



















Again, congrats on a real beauty of a buck!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Got One!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Man that's a big deer. Congrats!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats one big deer..alot bigger than the tame does that I seen running around the lodge at Salt Fork this weekend.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Are you sure that's Got One?

I spoke to Got One at the HawgFest for a long time, and that ain't him.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Just to clear things up, That was my son Anthony who took that great buck. I wish I could take the credit for that one. What a weekend . My daughter took her first buck yesterday at the Salt fork youth hunt. And this morning my son got this beast!!! I love Ohio!!! Best walleye fishing in the world and great hunting oppertunities especially for the kids!! Which is what it's all about anyway!! Big Daddy great meeting you!! I'll definatly see you at next years hawgfest ( what a blast). Steve, Heres a pic of my daughters buck from yesterday.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Yea that is one nice looking Buck Tony! What is the weight? And by the way nice warm looking wool hat your wearing Tony.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

wow congrats on the Buck, and to your daughter on hers too! :!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

The weight was 204 lbs. And as far as the hair goes............ He definitly did'nt get that from me...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your families successful weekend! That buck is a brute!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice one. Glad to see the kids get out and enjoy the outdoors.
Congrats!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow........


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice deer and congrats man.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

those were BOTH beautiful bucks !!! CONGRATS !!! 
:!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry man! I guess in my excitement to get the pics I missed the part that it was your son's GREAT buck! MY BAD!!!  

Both of the deer are GREAT!!! Nice job!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a GREAT weekend!!! Hopefully I see that monsters Cousin when Im out in ONE WEEK!!!!!! I cant wait!!! Seeing all these monster bucks is gettin my blood flowin!!!!!! 

Tell your son and daughter both Congrats for all of us!!!!! :! :!


----------

